# D-LINK DIR-615 Router Problem



## Flenor Eldar (7. März 2010)

Hey ho,

bin grad in der neuen Wohnung und versuche den D-Link DIR-615 zu installieren den mir Kabel BW mitgeschickt hat. Komischerweise behauptet der Router immer bei der Internetüberprüfung, dass keine Internetverbindung vorhanden wäre...
Wenn ich aber in die Router Einstellungen gehe und dort dem Setup Assistenten folge, funktioniert es ohne Probleme.
Wie kann ich jetzt die Drahtloseinstellungen ändern bzw. die Qickinstallation durchführen um diese Einstellungen vorzunehmen, wäre echt dringen da mein W-LAN grad überhaupt keine verschlüsselung hat  

Pls helft mir!!!!

Gruß F.E.


----------



## Spaxxman (7. März 2010)

Hallo!

Also wenn ich Dein Problem richtig verstanden habe weigert sich Dein Router sich automatisch bei Deinem ISP anzumelden bzw. sich die Zugangsdaten zu besorgen. Dies kann mehrere Gründe haben. Zum einen kann es sein das Dein Provider ein "exotisches" Einwahlverfahren benutzt welches die manuelle Eingabe der Provider-IP und anderer Zugangsdaten erfordert oder sogar ein Passwort (z.B. PPPoE), welches Dir aber wenn dem so ist mit den Vertragsunterlagen hätte zugesendet werden müssen. Das Gängigste ist das DynIP-Verfahren, da sollte die automatisierte Einrichtung Deines Routers jedoch kein Problem darstellen. Schau am besten mal im Handbuch des Routers nach wie Du ins Setup-Menü der Routerfirmware kommst (meist eine IP ähnlich 198.168.0.1, kann jedoch auch eine andere sein). Die gibt Du wenn der Router mit dem PC verbunden ist in die Adresszeile des Browsers ein und müsstest so Zugriff auf den Router bekommen, wo Du deine Einstellungen dann zur Not auch manuel durchführen kannst.

Grüße und viel Erfolg! 

Spaxxman


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. März 2010)

Hab ich doch geschrieben, das ich so in die Einstellungen reinkomm :-O


----------



## Spaxxman (7. März 2010)

Da du ja schon im Menü bist müsstest du die Verschlüsselung doch jetzt einrichten können? Versteh nicht ganz wo jetzt die Schwierigkeit liegt. Schonmal versucht einen Kundendienstmenschen deines Providers ans Telefon zu kriegen? Ist zwar Sonntag aber versuchen kann mans ja mal.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (7. März 2010)

Ja gut, die Einstellung hab ich mittlerweile auch gefunden und im Handbuch steht, das Sonntags niemand da is...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. März 2010)

Ok... nach dem versuch einen eigenen Netztwerkschlüssel einzurichten kann Vista die Information i-wie nicht mehr vom Router runterladen...


----------



## midnight (9. März 2010)

Bitte was? Also wenn du Vista nichts davon erzählst das sich der Key geändert hat ist es doch klar, dass die Verbindung nicht zustande kommt.

so far


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. März 2010)

Ja ne, ich habe den Router ja auch schon von den gespeicherten Netztwerken entfernt und versuche ein neues herzustellen...

EDIT: Hab grad gesehen das beim Modem im Status ein ganz anderer Netzwerkschlüssel steht, wie wenn ich ihn Manuel einrichte, kann das damit zu tuen haben??


----------

